# Surefire Hellfighter 600 yard illumination



## Solscud007 (Nov 2, 2018)

A few years ago I tested my Hellfighter. It has the Mac custom handle. My friend and I were at a media event and we were able to shoot off a tower with long range targets. We went there and used the Hellfighter to see what it could do. It lit up targets 600 yards away. 

I finally revisted this and documented the range. 

Placed the Hellfighter on my FJ Cruiser roof and photographed through my Meopta rifle scope. Tree is 600 yards away. 


https://instagram.com/p/Bo3XJNMBvUo/


----------



## seery (Nov 2, 2018)

Great pics!

And 600yd illumination was definitely impressive 10-12 years ago when the Hellfighter (aka Hellfire) was king. 

Nowadays that would be considered anemic for anything but a pocket sized EDC. :naughty:


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 2, 2018)

seery said:


> Great pics!
> 
> And 600yd illumination was definitely impressive 10-12 years ago when the Hellfighter (aka Hellfire) was king.
> 
> Nowadays that would be considered anemic for anything but a pocket sized EDC. :naughty:



I would have to disagree sir. The Hellfighter light provided full field lighting that you don't get from a LED light.

I own both HF3 and HF 4 lights. The HF4 throws further and has a higher color temperature. The HF 3 is around 4300 kelvin and throws a cone of light giving great peripheral vision. All of my thrower LED lights provide a beam that gives the appearance of having tunnel vision.

I own the Rev Victor Enthusiast, numerous Vihn modified Fenix lights, O-light SR90 and 92 lights as well as the Nitecore TM36. All very good lights, but fall short against the HID lights except for portability.

The other thing provided by Hellfighter is the ability to run for hours on end at full power. Also the ability to be powered by a 12 volt DC power cord or BB2590 batteries. 

HID lighting (Hellfighter, Night Reaper, Polarion PH40 or PH50) have no direct comparison to LED lighting. They work.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 2, 2018)

NoNotAgain said:


> HID lighting (Hellfighter, Night Reaper, Polarion PH40 or PH50) have no direct comparison to LED lighting..



None of which can compare to the standard Lemax or XeVision 50/70 or 50/70 Superpower both with 5300 / 7500+ lumens. Now the VERY limited edition (10 units only) XeVision ULTRA 40/85 and XeVision ULTRA 40/85 Superpower variant both with 3900 / 9900+ lumens (some units 10,000).

Night Reaper has been out of business for 3 or 4 years. 50 watt operation is very limited duration, due to heat management limitations.

The PH50 can't be operated for "hours on end", it gets too hot and will damage the ballast, not enough heatsink surface area (fins).

Maximum wattage of any SF Hellfighter ever made is 45 watts, 4500 lumens, while most are only 35 watts 3000 lumens.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 2, 2018)

XeRay, nice plug for your company, but I spoke of lights I own and operate. 

I can plug the NATO cord into the Night Reaper and the Hellfighter's and operate for hours. 

Call me when the Lemax changes to a led, and we'll talk.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 2, 2018)

NoNotAgain said:


> XeRay, nice plug for your company, but I spoke of lights I own and operate.
> 
> I can plug the NATO cord into the Night Reaper and the Hellfighter's and operate for hours.
> 
> ...



Thanks for opening the door wide for my "plug" as you called it. I was just stating clarifying facts. You should have made your "educational" intent more clear in your original post.

The same continuous operation external power cord exists for the XeVision / Lemax products. Few people need or buy it. 
LED can never compare to HID for a powerful, well collimated and suitable for the task light beam, as you likely know very well.

Those that can't teach, teach gym.


----------



## bulbmogul (Nov 3, 2018)

NoNotAgain said:


> XeRay, nice plug for your company, but I spoke of lights I own and operate.
> 
> I can plug the NATO cord into the Night Reaper and the Hellfighter's and operate for hours.
> 
> Call me when the Lemax changes to a led, and we'll talk.



Every chance or opportunity he gets you can assure he will as I am not the only one that notices it. Thats why I flat out would never ever buy one of those lights..


----------



## bulbmogul (Nov 3, 2018)

Solscud007 said:


> A few years ago I tested my Hellfighter. It has the Mac custom handle. My friend and I were at a media event and we were able to shoot off a tower with long range targets. We went there and used the Hellfighter to see what it could do. It lit up targets 600 yards away.
> 
> I finally revisted this and documented the range.
> 
> ...



Awesome light. I recently bought a new Hellfighter5 from Surefire and my go to light for walking the dogs..


----------



## XeRay (Nov 3, 2018)

bulbmogul said:


> Awesome light. I recently bought a new Hellfighter5 from Surefire and my go to light for walking the dogs..




Your video says it all, I couldn't have said it better, and from a SF HID enthusiast and owner, that's epic.
Unless you are in a very rural or wilderness area with a threat of cougars, wolves, grizzlies or wolverines etc., and you carry a serious handgun or rifle, using any of the higher power HIDs as a "favored light to walk the dog" borders on the rediculous !! Such a light ruins your nighttime vision acuity. Every night time backpacker or hiker etc. Knows this most basic fact.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 3, 2018)

bulbmogul said:


> Every chance or opportunity he gets you can assure he will as I am not the only one that notices it. Thats why I flat out would never ever buy one of those lights..



You often take yourself far too seriously, in this forum.

We at XeVision just extend the performance of HID technology as no other company has or does. No reason to apologize for satisfying the desires of members here to have the most powerful and capable HIDs possible. We also don't price our stuff in the stratosphere as some do. In addition, our attention to quality and performance is unsurpassed by any company, past or present. 
Thanks for provoking more dialog and another chance to "plug" our company and products. We need more antagonists like you. Can't buy exposure like this.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 3, 2018)

NoNotAgain said:


> Call me when the Lemax changes to a led, and we'll talk.



Heat management will always be a problem for very High powered LEDs, active cooling (fan or other) is the only practical solution currently. Without adequate cooling (active), the LEDs run too hot and output falls off dramatically.
Active cooling is not very practical for an all weather handheld and compact searchlight.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 3, 2018)

XeRay said:


> Night Reaper has been out of business for 2 or 3 years.


 Would you like to try that answer again? http://www.nightreapersystems.com/system-components/hid-searchlight/
Polarion stopped building the CSWL Night Reaper, but the Night Reaper Systems is building the Night Reaper CSWL light. You might have heard of Ken Good? He's the guy behind the original design. 



XeRay said:


> The PH50 can't be operated for "hours on end", it gets too hot and will damage the ballast, not enough heatsink surface area (fins).



Without this turning into a pee pee match, please when responding, at least quote me on what I stated.

I stated that the Night Reaper and the Hellfighter can run for hours on end via the NATO cord. I didn't state the PH50 could operate that way. 

The only Polarion light other than the Helios and Night Reaper that have the ability to operate from auxiliary power isn't a handheld light but a light intended for rail or shipboard mounting.

Seery stated


seery said:


> Great pics!
> 
> And 600yd illumination was definitely impressive 10-12 years ago when the Hellfighter (aka Hellfire) was king.
> 
> Nowadays that would be considered anemic for anything but a pocket sized EDC. :naughty:



My response was that was not my experience, and that I own a lot of LED throwers, and they don't compare IMO to the Hellfighter for the beam pattern or quality of light. It's a crew served weapon light, not a laser. It lights up a large area an also happens to throw a pretty good beam pattern for a 10-12 year old light.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 3, 2018)

NoNotAgain said:


> Would you like to try that answer again? http://www.nightreapersystems.com/system-components/hid-searchlight/
> Polarion stopped building the CSWL Night Reaper, but the Night Reaper Systems is building the Night Reaper CSWL light. You might have heard of Ken Good? He's the guy behind the original design.



Ken Good's company went out of business (became totally unresponsive) 3 to 4 years ago,. I did also have some business contact with him some years ago.
The "50 Watt" (part-time) ballast he was using in his newer designs and production was not from Polarion, it was German made, I know the company and you likely never heard of them. He had a "falling out" at some point with Polarion and quit marketing their products all together. For years now there has been no response to his website phones and email, perhaps something has changed there more recently that I am unaware of. Ken was always quite active here while he was making progress.


----------



## karlthev (Nov 6, 2018)

I had to decide whether to post but figured, why not?

All of these lights here represent some of the very finest portable means of illumination available today. I own one of two of them, that one being the LEMAX SUPERPOWER 70. It, as well as the Hellfighter series is, on Helluva light and one yet, which I am having upgraded to an even higher performer by Dan at XeRay. I don't have the advantage of owning both of two of these high performers, the LEMAX and the Hellfighter however, I do believe that BM does. In that fact I would request that he (?) provide all of us readers with a comparison test so that we, as well as he, can make a seat of the pants compare and contrast evaluation. I do believe that BM most likely owns the very best video equipment to record such testing and, certainly has the knowledge to post that same information. We'd all really appreciate it BM s please do consider, would you? Thanks!

I'm at a loss for determining how much illumination is really needed to safely walk a dog at night--an activity which BM has told us he is at least sometimes involved. I do know that high output does give a temporary syndrome of night blindness however and, at times it is advisable to have less rather than more output. Do some of us remember the jingo form one of the popular commercials, "Less is more"? In accord with this direction, I know that many of us here are not only interested in how MUCH output we have available but also how little. I'd suspect BM might be familiar with former part of that aspect him(?)self!

I must confess that I have not the experience nor data in utilizing these light "canons" while walking a dog--again, as BM has. It is quite possible that including a canine might cast some significant differences in what is gathered as data/performance. In short, I don't own a dog...BUT, I DO have friends who do and, I'll wager they may be able to lend me one for testing purposes just as BM has been able to do. I can see it now, the dog, BM and his light or conversely, Karl and hs light and the dog. We certainly are aware of when a dog is around, there's BM as well...isn't there? 

Anyway, now the decision becomes, what BREED of dog? Might that have an effect? Might a Collie be better for testing...or would a Poodle suffice? I certainly would like to replicate the BM data so I guess I'll have to give this some thought... Hmmmm...


Karl


----------



## XeRay (Nov 9, 2018)

karlthev said:


> I had to decide whether to post but figured, why not?
> 
> All of these lights here represent some of the very finest portable means of illumination available today. I own one of two of them, that one being the LEMAX SUPERPOWER 70. It, as well as the Hellfighter series is, one Helluva light and one yet, which I am having upgraded to an even higher performer by Dan at XeVision. I don't have the advantage of owning both of two of these high performers, the LEMAX and the Hellfighter however, I do believe that BM does. In that fact I would request that he (?) provide all of us readers with a comparison test so that we, as well as he, can make a seat of the pants compare and contrast evaluation. I do believe that BM most likely owns the very best video equipment to record such testing and, certainly has the knowledge to post that same information. We'd all really appreciate it BM s please do consider, would you? Thanks!
> 
> ...



Karl, I would be concerned about canine (animal) abuse in these proposed proceedings. 
The strong likelihood of retinal eye damage to the canine participants, when they (even if only occasionally) look directly at these light sources.
Since they would feel no associated pain in doing so, it is more likely that they would sustain retinal burns and permanent vision loss.
In light of these concerns I believe all dog walking with High powered HID cease immediately out of consideration for the dogs that would be involved.
They are innocent parties and uniformed of the impact on their lives and visual acuity if allowed to participate in said activities.
:thinking: :shakehead :tsk:


----------



## karlthev (Nov 12, 2018)

Mea culpa!!! And me, an active ASPCA member!!!:thumbsdow 



Karl


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 17, 2018)

Unless one is walking your dog in an active war zone [urban or otherwise], or in an area with know predators, 50 or 60 lumens should be more than enough to light up to the length of your leash. If they are running unleashed then a couple hundred would probably be needed, but then you are already encroaching on the eye danger zone.
Not that I have a dog to walk, but this is one of the reasons I like my Nitecore lights. I have instant or almost instant access to several hundred lumens of light if needed to reach out and see something/someone, while still having the low(er) modes for closer by.

IMO if you are not using a leash, you should have trained your dog(s) to stay reasonably close to you while running around.


----------



## LTBL777 (Feb 14, 2019)

I like some lumens when walking dog at night if on the road. I want to let cars know im there.


----------



## XeRay (Feb 14, 2019)

LTBL777 said:


> I like some lumens when walking dog at night if on the road. I want to let cars know im there.


Please define the word "some". 
I think several thousand or even 10,000 lumens would be considered far more than the "some" you are referring.


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 20, 2019)

LTBL777 said:


> I like some lumens when walking dog at night if on the road. I want to let cars know im there.


If you are on a road at night, the best thing to do would be get one of those reflective vests/coats [depending on the weather] like the road crews wear. You can also get them in dog size. To guard against any idiots driving without headlights, you can get a couple of those flashing armbands to make sure you draw attention.

PS: I have seen rigid hats that have one of those flashing yellow lights like the vehicles on the tarmac at airports use, but I don't think my ego could stand being seen wearing one!]


----------



## BVH (Feb 22, 2019)

Timothybil said:


> If you are on a road at night, the best thing to do would be get one of those reflective vests/coats [depending on the weather] like the road crews wear. You can also get them in dog size. To guard against any idiots driving without headlights, you can get a couple of those flashing armbands to make sure you draw attention.
> 
> PS: I have seen rigid hats that have one of those flashing yellow lights like the vehicles on the tarmac at airports use, but I don't think my ego could stand being seen wearing one!]



The above can and does sometimes work against your intentions. There are frequent events where the attention-getting lights/reflectors actual draw drivers to you, especially drivers under the influence. They are attracted to the lights and typically "you go where you look". I knew some people that lost their lives in this scenario.


----------



## PolarLi (Feb 22, 2019)

I have walked a lot on dark roads, and I find that cars usually see me the easiest when I wear a couple of snap on reflective band around my ankle and around my wrist. I used the hi-viz a lot before, but not anymore.
Feets and arms move when you walk, and a hi-viz usually only have reflective bands over the chest that doesn't move half as much, and with a lot of reflective road markers, it doesn't initially stand out as a moving object. Another thing is that the light from cars, especially low beams always hit your feet first, and your upper body last. A small flood headlamp with a few lumens are good too, but not really neccesary for being seen.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 30, 2019)

Would you guys be a little scared to get one off a well known sell site for a cost that seems WAY low? I am but a buddy of mine might pull the trigger. Trying to talk sense into him.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 11, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Would you guys be a little scared to get one off a well known sell site for a cost that seems WAY low? I am but a buddy of mine might pull the trigger. Trying to talk sense into him.



If it looks too good to be true.....


----------

